# Triton Router Lift



## [email protected] (May 22, 2012)

Just asking any one that has a Triton router with the lift that comes with it. How well does it work? I have an old Triton router table. I bought it second Hand, its 15 to 20 years old. I want to buy a:help: get router lift. But they are kind of pricey. Can any one give me a suggestion? THanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Barrie, which model Triton do you already have?

You can buy a new TRA001 for less than the price of a router lift and this has the through table height adjustment and cutter change built in.

The old router table with the grey plate will have to be modified to use the through table handle.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just asking any one that has a Triton router with the lift that comes with it.


Triton routers do not come with lifts of any design, thought or fart.

They are simply plunge routers. The shaft is moved up and down in the table by using the plunge mechanism and adjusted by the handles, fine and coarse.

They work extremely well and I don't know why the Yanks still hit their heads against the wall stuffing around with fixed based routers.

The above comment should be connected to a post done recently by Harry regarding metric.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in agreement with you Barrie. I've not used the Triton router, but the folks on here who have them seem to love them. I'm using a Bosch 1617 EVSPK in my table, which allows fine adjustment through the table top, though the motor has to be unlocked from below. Bit changes--i just pop the motor out. Perhaps not as convenient as a lift but i paid $85 (gently used) for the router with both bases, and well under $200 for a second new kit to use hand-held. For the 2 routers combined it was less than most lifts.

That's what works for me, everyone has a preference.

earl


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

In the past there has been some discussion on whether you have to lock the Triton router after setting a depth of cut. After seeing a cove bit almost disappear below the table top while making a pass, because I had not locked the router, I am now convinced I have to lock the router. The booklet tells you to, but sometimes we need a kick up the rear to remind us. The Triton router does work perfectly if you treat it right. I love their method of raising and lowering the bit and changing bits. No need for a router lift. Oldrusty


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hilton
There are 31 flavors of ice cream at baskin Robbins, that because not everybody likes vanilla

I also do not believe that everybody that has a fixed base router is a yank !


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Barrie, The Triton TRA001 is a good router for table mounting. For the best results you would remove the plunge spring which is very easy to do. You take out one small screw, give the knob a twist and the spring comes out. This router uses the same bolt hole pattern as the PC 7518 and several mounting plates are pre drilled for this. As mentioned you will have to drill one hole for the crank handle. The plastic shroud on this router has a dust collection port that works well with either the Bosch VAC005 hose or the VAC024 adapter and a small shop vac hose. Many forum members are very happy with this model.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Good router and great after sale support!!!!


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I have an issue with my tra001..... I like router a lot, and use it only in my table....
The issue is when I release the lock to make a minor height adjustment, the bit drops about 1/4 inch.... What is causing this....?. There's nothing in the manual...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cagenuts said:


> Triton routers do not come with lifts of any design, thought or fart.
> 
> They are simply plunge routers. The shaft is moved up and down in the table by using the plunge mechanism and adjusted by the handles, fine and coarse.
> 
> ...


"I don't know why the Yanks still hit their heads against the wall stuffing around with fixed based routers."
Hilton, one of my very first posts on this forum was to query this very same thing and I've been explaining the benefits of PLUNGE routers ever since. I truly believe that it's a case of "what you've never had you never miss" I can't imagine anyone who has used a plunge router going back to fixed base. Routers are so low priced in the USA that most members could easily afford two or more. I consider my current set-up to be the ideal. A Makita 3.25hp with MUSLECHUCK permanently on skis, A Makita 3.25hp (awaiting a MUSLECHUCK) for hand-held use, a Triton under the table with a home made foot operated lifter, a quarter inch Bosch for occasional small hand held jobs and a Makita trim router for which there are skis when required.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Semipro said:


> Hilton
> There are 31 flavors of ice cream at baskin Robbins, that because not everybody likes vanilla
> 
> I also do not believe that everybody that has a fixed base router is a yank !


Sorry John but that is a poor analogy, they are all flavors of the same thing whereas a fixed base and a plunge router are two totally different animals. Whilst fixed base routers are available here in Australia they are mainly seen on building sites where they are set up for a specific task. But even then they are few and far between. EVERYTHING that a fixed base router can do can be done with a plunge router PLUS much, much more.
I do hope that would be routologists go in for plunge routers which open up a whole wonderful world of template routing.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike said:


> Barrie, The Triton TRA001 is a good router for table mounting. This router uses the same bolt hole pattern as the PC 7518 and several mounting plates are pre drilled for this.


Does the MOF001 have the same hole pattern?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> Does the MOF001 have the same hole pattern?


I believe it does, Ralph.

I will check something and get back to you..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Yes....*

Attached below are two photos as examples.

I just overlaid the base plate from my TRA001 over the image of the base plate from MOF001.

The mounting holes are perfectly aligned.


----------



## grantoboy (Sep 16, 2013)

Oakwerks said:


> I have an issue with my tra001..... I like router a lot, and use it only in my table....
> The issue is when I release the lock to make a minor height adjustment, the bit drops about 1/4 inch.... What is causing this....?. There's nothing in the manual...


I have this problem also. Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome to the forum.*



grantoboy said:


> I have this problem also. Any ideas from anyone?


Welcome to the forum, Grant.

I have no idea. I have 2 Triton routers, used mainly in tables with the springs removed.

I do all my fine adjusting before I lock the plunge.

I was using the TRA001 (old model) in a table last week and I noticed this for the first time. I also noticed that if I held a hand under the router when I released the lock, it did not move.


----------



## grantoboy (Sep 16, 2013)

John, thanks for the welcome.

I have a new TRA001 (or TRB001) router mounted solely in a table wit a Bosch router for bench work.

I have the spring removed etc and find that as stated that when I go to re-adjust the height after using it, when I unlock it, it drops. (have not tried holding my hand there)

This is a problem as normal I set it at what I think is the correct height, do a test cut find it is out a little, but when I release the lock it now becomes out by a lot.

I just purchased a Wixey mini digital height gauge this morning and am awaiting for its arrival (along with an Incra ibox jig and some other little toys) so setting the correct height should not be to much of a problem.

But I would still like to know if this is a normal problem for the tritons or am I one of the lucky ones.

I will give it a go holding it as you suggested and see what happens.

Grant


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2012)

thanks for the info.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Forum. I attempted to reply to this thread but something went wrong. I'll try again. You guys are scaring me. The problem with the router dropping is a real pain with my Freud 1700 using the fixed body mode in my router table. I too have to support the router when making adjustments and the results are hit and miss. In an effort to defeat this problem I have bought a Triton MOF001 but now I think I may have jumped out of the frying pan into the fire. There's no way I should have to support the router body while making fine adjustments, then have to make test cuts each time to make sure I have it right exactly the way Grant described it. There has to be a solution out there. Oldrusty


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

There is a solution. RTFM. 

Sorry to be so blunt but it's really not that complicated. Release the lock and gently lower the router in one fluid motion.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Hilton. The moment you release the lock the router drops. How do you use a fluid motion to raise or lower a router 1/16" etc.? Oldrusty


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Al, I use the micro adjuster.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*am oldie but a goodie*



Semipro said:


> Hilton
> There are 31 flavors of ice cream at baskin Robbins, that because not everybody likes vanilla
> 
> I also do not believe that everybody that has a fixed base router is a yank !


Not everybody who's got a fixed base router is a Yank ., But !! every Yank owns a fixed base router
only joking guys and gals so don't go flying off ya extension tables
:sarcastic:


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Hilton. If the router does not drop, of course you can use the micro adjuster. The problem is that the router does drop an undetermined amount that has to be taken up to get back to square one. Then adjustments can be made, but how much does it drop?? My Freud drops about 1/8". I get round this problem on my Freud by not releasing the barrel of the router fully, but then it's hard on the adjustment threads. It's the Triton that worries me. Oldrusty


----------



## grantoboy (Sep 16, 2013)

cagenuts said:


> There is a solution. RTFM.
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt but it's really not that complicated. Release the lock and gently lower the router in one fluid motion.


This still does not fix the problem of the router dropping down the unknown amount. 

Example. A lot of my joints etc are cut to fit. So I will run the piece over the router at a height I feel is close to right, test the cut and find I need to raise the router a bees hair higher. But when I release the lock the router drops and now I have no idea what I need to raise the router by.

I have tried holding it as I release it but find it still drops. It is as if when the lock is engaged it removes pressure from the height mechanism and the vibration of the router running allows the thread of the height mechanism to spin.

What I find that works the best is to slowly turn the above table height adjustment until it fills tight, then I release the lock. I find it is not perfect but works better then not doing it.

I am tempted to put the spring back in mine to see if this helps.

Grant


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

grantoboy said:


> This still does not fix the problem of the router dropping down the unknown amount.
> 
> Example. A lot of my joints etc are cut to fit. So I will run the piece over the router at a height I feel is close to right, test the cut and find I need to raise the router a bees hair higher. But when I release the lock the router drops and now I have no idea what I need to raise the router by.
> 
> ...


Hi Grant.

Just curious?

Why are you locking the router while doing you test cuts?

I used to use the TRA001 for many years and never locked the router. The router never moved as far as I could tell.

I do however, following advice from the forum, now lock the router ONCE I have set my final depth.

I usually use brass bars or drill bits to set the depth.

Your profile does not show if you are a hobbyist like myself or a professional woodworker...


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*why the spring*



Mike said:


> Barrie, The Triton TRA001 is a good router for table mounting. For the best results you would remove the plunge spring which is very easy to do. You take out one small screw, give the knob a twist and the spring comes out. This router uses the same bolt hole pattern as the PC 7518 and several mounting plates are pre drilled for this. As mentioned you will have to drill one hole for the crank handle. The plastic shroud on this router has a dust collection port that works well with either the Bosch VAC005 hose or the VAC024 adapter and a small shop vac hose. Many forum members are very happy with this model.


Hi mike i read about removing the screw in the manual, but they don't explain why?? would you or someone be able to inform please


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*do not remove screw......*



Peter Harrison45 said:


> Hi mike i read about removing the screw in the manual, but they don't explain why?? would you or someone be able to inform please


Hi Peter, you do not actually remove the screw. Al you have to do is unscrew the screw so that it raises above the lip on the cap. This allows the cap to rotate slightly in an anti clockwise direction while being held down on the router. A small tab under the cap then become free and the cap can lift up to release the spring. 

Careful, the spring will eject with some force.


----------



## grantoboy (Sep 16, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Grant.
> 
> Just curious?
> 
> ...


I am just a weekend warrior but I lock it out of habit and also to stop it from dropping (have not tried using it not locked)

Also I lock it for when I do multiple passes. I guess I could leave it unlocked until I get the correct height but that does not seem right.


----------



## Blubber-AWD (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi folks, thank you for the interesting points discussed here.

Actually, I am about to buy a more powerful router, considering the Triton TRA001, the Freud/Casals FT3000VCE and the Trend T11. The Trend is my favourite, but it is quite more expensive than the other two, and I think I would like the Triton  .

But I don't know anybody who has this router on hand, so that I could try it and look how it feels. And now, I hear about the router dropping when correcting the bit height over the table. Triton is located in Australia, with just one distributor / sales point in Germany (oh, I forgot to mention... I am from the south of Germany) which is some hundred miles away. I always hear that the Triton router is an excellent piece to work with, but now I am a little bit unsure about it. 

I intend to use it mainly in a router table, not as a plunge router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not dropping now?

I used my Triton TRA001 on Monday to make some boxes with the Oak Park spacer fence.

I was locking the router once I set the cutter height and not once did it drop after I unlocked the router.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I was locking the router once I set the cutter height and not once did it drop after I unlocked the router.


Seems to only affect Americans.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Oh, Hylton.....*



cagenuts said:


> Seems to only affect Americans.


You are going to get in trouble for that...........LOL.

Not necessarily, I believe some Aussies also had that issue.

:nono:


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> You are going to get in trouble for that...........LOL.


Probably :yes4:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is my simple answer to adjusting the height of my table mounted TRA001 , I gently press the pedal so that the bit is too high then I slowly let it lower to the wanted height then lock the router.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

For those contemplating purchasing a Triton, this special may help press the go button.










Peachtree.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I got that e-mail today Hilton--i'm too short of cash to do it. I sure could use the sander, and their price just on the router isn't too bad to start with. Wish I could...

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When you set your router the method taught by Bob and Rick is to always set the router from the low side. In other words raise it to your final setting and then lock it in place. If you set your depth while lowering the router it can drop slightly as mentioned earlier in this thread.

By the way, we will soon have a new Company Rep account for Triton on the forums.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry Mike but I don't agree.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Sorry Mike but I don't agree.


With everything he said or just a part of it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Sorry Mike but I don't agree.


I have just been reviewing some of the episodes from the Router Workshop, and when referring to the table mounted router, Bob siad to set the cutter a little bit high and then to fine set and lock on the way down so you do not fight against weight of the router.

I am with you on this one Harry.........


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

The moderator has spoken, let this be the final word on this subject.


----------



## JimmyFLASH (6 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> I believe it does, Ralph.
> 
> I will check something and get back to you..


James,
where you get that PDF, please?


https://www.routerforums.com/attachments/mof001_router_base_template_guide-pdf.64422/



I am looking for the similar one for the smallest Triton JOF001 router.
Can't find anywhere the Layout of connection points, Dimensions or Router Base Template Guide.

Thank you.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @JimmyFLASH 

G’day James @jw2170 maybe you can give some advice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @JimmyFLASH 
I located those templates back in 2012. I cannot remember what I was doing last week, let alone 10yrs ago...LOL

I did notice that there are a number of routers with 3 holes bases.

As a stop gap measure, I would print ou the attached guide at 100% and see if any of the holes match the JOF001.
Also, you could remove the base plate and use that as a template. Scan thst at 100%?


----------



## JimmyFLASH (6 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, @JimmyFLASH
> I located those templates back in 2012. I cannot remember what I was doing last week, let alone 10yrs ago...LOL
> 
> I did notice that there are a number of routers with 3 holes bases.
> ...


Hi,
thanks for the data, but I rather created the new template. Maybe someone will appreciate that.
The Router Base Template Guide should fit for Triton JOF001 and CMT 8E.


----------

